# Aleksandar "Sasha" Pavlovic Picture/Update Thread



## remy23

http://www.24sec.net/article.asp?index=2449


----------



## futuristxen

Good to hear.

(Darko had 9 blocks!?)


----------



## Bobot

futuristxen said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> (Darko had 9 blocks!?)


I heard about that 9 blocks Darko had looks liek hes showing some of the potential people used to talk about him having.


----------



## Pioneer10

OT: What's funny is with all the fuss of Vasquez not coming over to the Magic, is that all the best players in this tournament are in the NBA. Guys like Kristic, Brezec, and Nesterovic who seem to have played the best also get the most playing time in the NBA. Again backs the assertion that the problem with the US team is they don't pick a good mix of players and have no continuity in team play (a "real" national team isn't even playing this summer) to play international ball


----------



## KingoftheCourt23




----------



## Pioneer10

I don't think Sasha played in the last Serbian game (a loss to Italy). 

http://www.24sec.net/article.asp?index=2479


----------



## remy23

Since Sasha won't be playing for the Serbian team, maybe he can come to Cleveland a little early and work on his game with the players already there.


----------



## Pioneer10

Yep: seems kind of strange that he didn't make the squad as he played supposedly "surprisingly" well. But I guess not so surprising as he is behind a couple of old timers who are huge names in Serbia. 

http://www.24sec.net/article.asp?index=2538


----------



## remy23

*Cavs Exercise Option On Pavlovic*











> *Cavs Exercise Option On Pavlovic*
> 
> 31st October, 2005
> 
> Press Release - The Cleveland Cavaliers have exercised the fourth-year contract option on guard/forward Sasha Pavlovic, Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry announced today.
> 
> “Sasha is a talented young player,” said Ferry. “With continued hard work, Sasha can play an important part in our team’s future.”
> 
> Pavlovic’s extension keeps him under contract with the Cavaliers through the 2006-07 season. Originally selected with the 19th overall pick in the 2003 NBA Draft by the Utah Jazz , Pavlovic was acquired by the Cavaliers from the Charlotte Bobcats on June 23, 2004 in exchange for a future first-round draft pick. In 144 career games (23 starts), he has averaged 4.8 points and 1.6 rebounds in 13.9 minutes per game.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 11/18/2005 | Pavlovic grasps grand scheme*











> *Pavlovic grasps grand scheme*
> 
> *Reserve role better than serving in Serbian army*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* Many in Sasha Pavlovic's position would be complaining, but it beats spending the winter in the Serbian army.
> 
> After an encouraging first season with the Cavaliers, Pavlovic has found himself as the odd man out in coach Mike Brown's rotation in the early going. Luke Jackson has taken most of his minutes backing up LeBron James for the 6-2 Cavs, who host the Orlando Magic tonight.
> 
> As is his nature, Pavlovic is staying even-keeled. In fact, he seems more ruffled that fellow countryman and longtime NBA player Vlade Divac is facing a year in prison, because he never enlisted in the Serbian army as required by law.
> 
> Pavlovic, too, has postponed military service playing pro basketball, which is one of the reasons losing playing time isn't such a big deal in the grand scheme.
> 
> “I can't believe they are like that with Vlade; he is very big in my country. If he wanted to be president, he'd get 100 percent of the vote,'' Pavlovic said. “They change the country's name every other year and the rules, too. I don't know what is going on there now.''
> 
> Pavlovic, 22, is using a yearly exemption to stay out of the military, which he can do until he's 27. Until then, he's trying not to worry about it. He's more focused on somehow getting out on the floor.
> 
> After missing a chunk of the preseason with a hip flexor, Pavlovic started out the season well enough. First, the Cavs picked up the option in his contract for next season, and then he appeared to have the edge on Jackson in the season's first two games.
> 
> But Brown, perhaps a little miffed at Pavlovic's defense, made the switch to Jackson in the third game and hasn't looked back. Minutes will likely get even tighter when Ira Newble returns from a foot injury in a month, but Pavlovic is content being patient.
> 
> “That's the coach's decision and I'm fine with it,'' Pavlovic said.
> 
> “I have time to fight back, but the team is winning so my job now is to play as hard as I can when I get minutes.''
> 
> Pavlovic has shown flashes of incredible offensive talent, not only as a shooter, but also in going to the basket. In those moments, it is easy to see why some compared him to Peja Stojakovic when he was drafted two years ago.
> 
> But under Brown, promising offensive talent takes a backseat to defense.
> 
> “I think we're all human. If I weren't playing I'd be a little down,'' Brown said. “He hasn't said anything; we'll continue to talk to him and continue to teach him. We only have so many minutes.''
> 
> Pavlovic will be waiting.
> 
> “All I can do is wait for my chance,'' he said. “And then use it.''
> 
> *Boozer no-show*
> 
> It seems former Cavaliers forward Carlos Boozer again will not be making a stop in Cleveland this year. The Utah Jazz announced Thursday that Boozer will be out at least another month and maybe longer after reaggravating a serious hamstring pull on Monday. The Jazz make their only stop in Cleveland on Dec. 20. Boozer missed last March's game in Cleveland with a foot injury.


----------



## remy23

*Cavs' Pavlovic injures ankle in practice | Yahoo! Sports*



> *Cavs’ Pavlovic injures ankle in practice*
> 
> *December 5, 2005*
> 
> *CLEVELAND (AP) --* Cavaliers reserve forward Sasha Pavlovic will be out at least two weeks after spraining his left ankle during practice on Monday in Sacramento, Calif.
> 
> X-rays were negative, the club said. The Cavaliers, who have lost the first two games of their West Coast trip, play the Kings on Tuesday night.
> 
> Pavlovic, a third-year pro, is averaging 1.9 points in 12 games this season. He and swingman Luke Jackson have struggled, forcing first-year coach Mike Brown to use a smaller rotation of players.
> 
> Pavlovic averaged 4.8 points in 65 games last season.


I guess Wilks/Jackson will see more time as a result. If Sasha stays out for a while, it could put pressure on Newble to speed up his return and if he returns before Sasha does, it could push Pavlovic down towards the end of the bench.


----------



## futuristxen

I'm not really sure why Luke stopped getting minutes, except his offense was atrocious. But defensively he seems to bring the attitude Mike Brown wants. Hmm. We'll see how this works out.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 01/23/2006 | Pavlovic learns from tough game*












> *Pavlovic learns from tough game*
> *Shooting guard recovers with nine points in start*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *SALT LAKE CITY -* His super high-profile teammate deflected all the late-game blame, but Sasha Pavlovic had one of the roughest nights of his career last week.
> 
> Playing on national television, which also means it was available in his native Europe, Pavlovic's miscues in the closing seconds of the Cavaliers' close loss to the Denver Nuggets were harsh and magnified. He missed two free throws that could have tied the game with 11 seconds to go, and then, when LeBron James stunned the audience by passing to him again, he turned the ball over trying to make another play.
> 
> As the glare turned to James, the question arose how he could put the game in the hands of the unproven and rather unknown Serbian. Meanwhile that unproven Serbian might have questioned his own worth.
> 
> He didn't.
> 
> With the Cavs searching for something, anything, at the shooting guard spot after the injury to Larry Hughes, Pavlovic has come up with several strong performances that likely will earn him more time.
> 
> After scoring nine points in his first start of the season in Saturday's win over the Utah Jazz, Pavlovic is going to get more chances.
> 
> "What happened in Denver was good for me, I think,'' said Pavlovic, now in his third NBA season. "It will make me better. That is basketball and those things happen.''
> 
> Pavlovic has averaged eight points on 46 percent shooting in the past three games. Not numbers that will inspire a massive All-Star write-in ballot campaign, but it has helped take the load off James and Zydrunas Ilgauskas.
> 
> His willingness to get to the basket and not settle for jump shots has been particularly refreshing.
> 
> Cavs coach Mike Brown has tried four different subs for Hughes -- Pavlovic, Luke Jackson, Ira Newble and Damon Jones -- and none have been difference-making or consistent.
> 
> Jackson had an 11-point game to start the West Coast trip against the Los Angeles Lakers and then fell off. Jones never shot well starting for Hughes, and Ira Newble has made one jump shot all season. So for now, it is Pavlovic.
> 
> "I'm searching there for someone to give us consistency," Brown said. "I have to give Sasha a chance just like I gave a look to the other guys.''
> 
> Pavlovic started the season in the rotation, but quickly fell out due to defensive issues. Then he missed nearly six weeks with a badly sprained ankle.
> 
> His biggest chance to be a long-term answer is now.
> 
> "I've been waiting for my chance and it is now,'' Pavlovic said. "I'm going to stay aggressive. That's how I'm going to get my minutes.''
> 
> *Mr. Saturday night*
> 
> LeBron James does some of his best work on Saturdays. In 10 Saturday games, he's averaging 39.5 points, seven assists and 6.1 rebounds. His top three scoring efforts have been on Saturday nights, all on the road. The Cavs are 5-5 in those games. Here's a look at the numbers:
> 
> *Jan. 21:* at Utah, 51 points, eight ebounds, five assists
> 
> *Jan. 14:* at Phoenix, 46, 8, 7
> 
> *Jan. 7:* vs. Milwaukee, 35, 6, 7
> 
> *Dec. 31:* vs. Detroit, 30, 7, 7
> 
> *Dec. 17:* vs. Miami, 41, 10, 5
> 
> *Dec. 10:* at Milwaukee, 52, 7, 7
> 
> *Dec. 3:* at L.A Clippers, 30, 6, 5
> 
> *Nov. 26:* vs. Minnesota, 38, 2, 5
> 
> *Nov. 19:* at Philadelphia, 36, 10, 11
> 
> *Nov. 5:* at Memphis, 36, 6, 2


----------



## remy23

*International Man of Mystery*












> _Cavs Swingman Looks to Unlock Vast Potential_
> *International Man of Mystery*
> 
> _by Joe Gabriele
> cavs.com_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potential can be a dangerous thing. Every player in the NBA has had it at some time. At some point, some coach, some scout saw something and said, “He’s got it.” Potential can be subjective and seductive. Fulfilled, it is a king-maker. Denied, a coach killer.
> 
> The Cavaliers have a player who seems to invoke that word every time his name is mentioned: Sasha Pavlovic.
> 
> Coaches, players and fans alike see it every time the third-year swingman takes the floor. He’s even a killer from beyond the arc in the video game, NBA 2K. All the young Serbian has to do now is fulfill his hoops destiny.
> 
> Of course, that’s easier said than done – especially considering the hoops hierarchy of the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> Pavlovic has no choice but to scrap for minutes behind starters Larry Hughes and LeBron James. Savvy veteran, Damon Jones, is routinely the first guard off the bench. Ira Newble is a defensive stopper and David Wesley has recently been added to the backcourt mix.
> 
> "I’m just trying to play as hard as I can and do what Coach wants me to do," said the soft-spoken Pavlovic. "I know that’s the way to get minutes. If he asks me to play defense, I’ll play defense. Anything to help my team win."
> 
> But thus far this preseason, Pavlovic has shown the flashes of brilliance that make the 22-year-old such a coveted commodity. In seven games, Sasha is averaging 7.1 points, 3.1 boards and two dimes per contest, with his best night coming on Oct. 18 against the Raptors in Rochester, N.Y., when he notched 12 points in his only start of the preseason.
> 
> Entering his fourth season in the league – and his third with the Cavaliers – Pavlovic has gotten a good look from his head coach, whose only complaint with the young gun is that he has a tendency to “float.”
> 
> When Coach Brown was asked how he intends to keep Pavlovic from "floating," the answer was simple: "Sit him next to me."
> 
> Pavlovic has improved on the defensive end in the preseason because that’s what he worked on the offseason.
> 
> "I played with the Summer League team in Vegas," said Pavlovic. "It’s a long summer and if you don’t play five-on-five in something, it’s hard to come back and play good.
> 
> "I worked on everything -- especially my defense," he continued. "A lot on my legs, quickness and everything. I’m going to try to do that every day."
> 
> Brown compares his young swingman to another European player he coached a few years ago in San Antonio, Manu Ginobili. Both are crafty players who can create their own offense from any point on the floor.
> 
> "You look at Sasha, and like (Manu), you see a very talented individual – he can do a lot of things well," praised Brown. "I think he can get it, defensively; and he’s a heck of a lot better now than he was last year.
> 
> "Last year, he told one of my coaches that his defense is his offense -- and that’s probably how a handful of European players think," continued Brown. "But he’s come to understand that if he wants to be successful – especially on our team – his defense has to be his defense and his offense has to be his offense. The two words can’t be used in the same sentence."
> 
> Pavlovic has responded when his number’s been called. Last year, Sasha got the starting nod when the Cavaliers traveled to the West coast, with the first game against Utah – the team that drafted him 18 spots behind LeBron James back in 2003.
> 
> He responded by putting up nice numbers and helping the Cavaliers to wins in the first seven games he started. Pavlovic hit a wall in late February and when the Wine and Gold dealt for Flip Murray, his days in the starting lineup were numbered. The highlight of his campaign from that point on was a jaw-dropping one-handed follow-up dunk against the Miami Heat on April 1.
> 
> "It’s hard to play consistently good if you don’t get enough time," opined the fourth-year pro. "But I try to be focused as much as I can and work as hard as I can and fight through that."
> 
> Pavlovic gets a fresh start in 2006-07. He’s worked hard on his defense in the offseason and, like the Cavaliers themselves, looks to unleash his vast potential.


----------



## remy23

*Pavlovic blocks Kidd*

*Pavlovic blocks Kidd*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6n04gmTYXRI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6n04gmTYXRI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## remy23

*Sasha has his coach believing*










> *CLEVELAND CAVALIERS*
> *Sasha has his coach believing*
> 
> Tuesday, May 08, 2007
> 
> *Mary Schmitt Boyer
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> Sasha Pavlovic has made a believer out of Cavaliers coach Mike Brown.
> 
> After doing a good job defending New Jersey's Vince Carter for most of Game 1 on Sunday at The Q, the Cavaliers' young guard had picked up two fouls in three seconds, and Brown wanted LeBron James to take over on the Nets star.
> 
> But Pavlovic wouldn't relinquish the defensive assignment. Instead, he made eye contact with Brown, and the coach could see the determination written all over his face.
> 
> "Anytime a player looks me in the eye and says, 'I want that assignment,' oooh, I've got to believe in my player," Brown said. "He's going to concentrate that much harder to do the right thing.
> 
> "I looked him in the eye when he stayed on him, and the look I got, I felt confident in him. You want it? Go ahead. Pick that man up."
> 
> Asked if that wasn't something of a gamble, since Carter is one of the most creative scorers in the league and Pavlovic has been heretofore a reluctant defender, Brown shook his head.
> 
> "I believe in my guys," he said. "I trust my guys. If they believe in something, I'm going to give them the opportunity to show me they can get it done."
> 
> On the very next play, five seconds after picking up that second foul, Pavlovic blocked a layup attempt by Carter. It wasn't nearly as dramatic as his block of Jason Kidd's fast-break layup attempt with 1:45 left, but it proved a point - as did the fact that Carter made just 7 of 23 shots, with only one make after halftime.
> 
> "I felt like I could guard him, and that's what I did," Pavlovic said on Monday as the Cavs prepared for Game 2 tonight at The Q.
> 
> This coming from a player who told a Cavs assistant coach who was hounding him about his defense, "My offense is my defense." That was the beginning of last season, and Pavlovic has seen the light.
> 
> "I know if I don't play good defense, I won't be able to stay on the floor," he said.
> 
> He also would like to set the record straight about that oft-quoted "my offense is my defense" statement.
> 
> "I didn't mean that seriously," he said with a smile. "I don't really remember that that much, but the guys keep reminding me of that."
> 
> The comment kept him anchored to Brown's bench last season and for the first half of this season. Shortly before the All-Star break, he seemed to figure it out. Now it's tough to figure out which is more amazing - the fact that Pavlovic is asking to guard an All-Star or the fact that Brown is willing to let him.
> 
> Asked if he could have imagined this scenario a year ago, Brown said flatly, "No."
> 
> Then he added, "Nobody can stop Vince, he's so talented. I thought Sasha did a solid job of making him work last night, but Vince is liable to go for 40 at any given time."
> 
> Apparently not if Pavlovic has anything to say about it.
> 
> "I'm just trying to help my team win games," he said.


----------



## remy23

*Pavlovic becoming Secretary of Defense*










> *Pavlovic becoming Secretary of Defense*
> 
> Wednesday, May 09, 2007
> 
> *Bill Livingston
> Plain Dealer Columnist*
> 
> Last year about this time, Anderson Varejao hit the playoffs and the Detroit Pistons like a mop-topped, pogo-sticking, song-serenaded Wild Thing.
> 
> This playoff season, the great addition for the Cavaliers has been one Aleksandar Pavlovic, a.k.a., Sasha, a.k.a. the Sultan of Swat, the Secretary of Defense. He is the author of the biggest turnaround since the Thang, albeit one without a theme song.
> 
> The worry in Cleveland was that Pavlovic would incite retribution from on high by his readiness to take credit for shutting down Vince Carter in the first game of the second-round series.
> 
> Dissing someone in the days of the old Greeks meant overbearing pride and the likelihood that the gods would be miffed and get their revenge. The same attitude toward someone in New Jersey often means taking a body count among the dissers, although, one supposes, the concept does not hold for the case of Jimmy Hoffa.
> 
> Pavlovic got raves for his block of Jason Kidd's layup from behind in the last minutes of Game 1, but more often he was matched up against Vince Carter, New Jersey's Jiffy Pop guard. (Relax for a jiffy, he will pop a shot).
> 
> A player with more experience than Pavlovic might have run from that angle the way intended victims run from muggers.
> 
> After all, Carter can score against anyone, and one presumes Vince read the stories, since he graduated some years ago from the University of North Carolina on the day of a seventh playoff game.
> 
> "They're loading guys [to his side] to make it tough for me," Carter said.
> 
> Still, one had to figure the dice were loaded against Pavlovic. Long after the 23-year-old Pavlovic blew off the very idea of defense to Cavs coach Mike Brown with the infamous "My offense is my defense" quote, he still seemed too slow afoot to be an effective defender.
> 
> He was charged with five fouls in Game 2, but a couple of them were pure Star System whistles for Carter. The NBA interpretation of contact around the rim seems to be that a shoulder pointed like a bayonet can initiate contact and it is still the fault of the defender. This view was often invoked in the Finals last year, when Dwyane Wade got treated like the spotted owl. Prolonged human contact put the species at risk.
> 
> "I am not going to worry about Vince Carter and what's he going to say," said Pavlovic, who is the third-most athletic player on the team, behind LeBron James and Larry Hughes.
> 
> Carter took 26 shots to get as many points. His final flourish, a 3-pointer in the final nine seconds was pure stat padding.
> 
> As for Pavlovic, he made seven of his 13 shots and was James' second banana with 17 points.
> 
> "He was down on himself after the first series, but I told him 'We're not through. Your time will come,' " said Drew Gooden.
> 
> In the final quarter, Pavlovic picked Carter's pocket, stripping the ball when isolated against him in the foul circle. Off to the races went Pavlovic, leading the break and getting fouled by Carter at the rim. He split the free throws, as the Cavs upped their lead to 85-81.
> 
> His other points in the last quarter were also supplied by creativity and hustle. The scoreboard had read "It's raining 3s" after long distance swishes by Larry Hughes and James. But James missed a triple with the lead still at 4, while the fans were doing the "Twirly Bird" with white towels.
> 
> The gasping Nets' rebounders needed to throw in the towel. Pavlovic got the rebound in a cluster of Nets and attacked the basket, scoring on a reverse layup.
> 
> But it was what he did without the ball that mattered most. "No way in the world you're going to stop Vince. We have to live with what he can hit," Cavs coach Mike Brown said.
> 
> "I think you have to give Sasha a lot of credit," New Jersey coach Lawrence Frank said. "He has been one of the best players in the series."
> 
> The Cavs were downplaying the way Sasha has put the pinch on Vince. "Sasha isn't going to stop Vince Carter," Brown said.
> 
> He did in Game 2, though. That's two more times in the series than anyone thought.


----------



## Fairsportsfan

shouldn't u guys worry about what may occur during the offseason with Sasha who is a F/A. He is a tall guard at 6'8, plays D, creates his own shot, drives and dribbles well, could shoot the jumper, and he is a great leaper. And also add that the guy is young and improving and my become a kevin martin type player with D, aren't u guys worried that a team like Orlando who has cap space and a fellow serb in Darko could offer him a deal that can not be matched?


----------



## Nutritionals

> aren't u guys worried that a team like Orlando who has cap space and a fellow serb in Darko could offer him a deal that can not be matched?


He's a RFA, so we can match any offer.


----------



## remy23

*Back in Business*










> *Back in Business*​
> Several constraints kept the Cavaliers from making big, Boston Celtesque moves during this past off-season, but what was most difficult for Cavalier fans to accept was the absence of key pieces from last year’s trip to the Eastern Conference crown.
> One of those pieces took the floor for the first time this season, on Sunday night in Phoenix. And slowly but surely, he’s working his way back into game shape as the Wine and Gold gear up for another run at the Ring.
> 
> “I’m happy because I couldn’t wait to come back here and start playing,” said the newly-bearded Sasha Pavlovic. “I missed this team and this summer was kind of long for me. I didn’t expect for it to happen like this; I didn’t know it was going to be this long. But I’m happy to be here and I can’t wait to start playing.”
> 
> Pavlovic ended his contract holdout late last week, rejoining the team – albeit behind the bench – while he went through the VISA wringer just to suit up and play professional basketball. From Buffalo to Toronto and back to Cleveland, the Serbian swingman had to cut through the red tape before he could see action.
> 
> “It wasn’t that hard to go to Toronto and Buffalo, but right before that I had just come from Europe, so when you put it all together, it was hard for me, but – like I said – I’m just happy to be back.”
> 
> On Sunday night, Pavlovic made his first appearance with the team that traded for him three seasons ago, going 1-for-5 from the floor for two points in just 18 minutes of action. It might take a few contests before he rounds himself back into game shape. But by the same token, going against run-and-gun Western Conference teams like Phoenix and Golden State can be the advanced program in hoops conditioning.
> 
> “After the Finals, I rested for about a month and then I started practicing twice a day,” said Sasha. “I lifted weights, did everything, worked on all parts of my game. But the last 10 days or so, I just worked out once a day, because I wasn’t sure when I was going to come back here. But I’m in good shape now.”
> 
> Pavlovic has been in and out of the Cavaliers starting lineup under Mike Brown and truly capitalized on that opportunity last spring when he took over at the two across from Larry Hughes. In the games that Sasha started, the Cavaliers were 20-8. He averaged 12.7 points and three boards per contest during that stretch, and netted double figures in eight of the Wine and Gold’s 20 Playoff games.
> 
> On the year, Pavlovic – who is just 11 months older than LeBron James – averaged 9.0 points and 2.4 boards during the regular season and essentially matched those numbers in the playoffs.
> 
> It was also during last year’s Playoffs that Sasha made his bones on the defensive end of the floor. His now-famous quote – (“My offense is my defense.”) – may have gotten him into Mike Brown’s doghouse, but the 6-7 shooting guard proved in the postseason that he’s more than just a shooter. His highlight reel come-from-behind block on Jason Kidd might have turned around the Cavaliers playoff run. And he continued that defensive run, bodying up Detroit’s Rip Hamilton throughout the Eastern Conference Finals.
> 
> For now, he has relinquished his starting spot to Daniel Gibson. But Pavlovic has been in this position before – fighting to get minutes or into the first five.
> 
> “As far as starting goes, we’ll see,” he added “I just like to play basketball, so as long as I’m playing, I’m good.”
> 
> The Cavaliers are still missing one vital piece to their puzzle, but as they fight through their longest road trip of the season against some teams running some serious West Coast offense, having the athletic Pavlovic will be necessary in bringing some wins back to Cleveland.


----------



## remy23

*Pavlovic Close to Returning*

*Pavlovic Close to Returning*​


> As we dig out, it's even more remarkable the crowd that turned out at The Q despite the horrible conditions. It would have been easy to stay home, which I'm sure the guys took note...
> 
> Sasha had his first full contact workout since his mid foot sprain against the Wizards six and a half weeks ago...
> 
> He was pleased with how he felt, especially with his explosion and his ability to get to the hole...
> 
> Sasha was playing his best basketball when he went down, but this team has different pieces now. Mike Brown's task will be finding meaningful minutes for him, knowing Sasha lost his starting job because of injury...
> 
> We should see him back within the next week...The Cavs play five games in eight days starting tomorrow night against Portland, so ample opportunities are right around the corner...


----------



## futuristxen

Hopefully when he comes back he'll come back with his J in tow. Jeesus.


----------



## Brandname

Sasha should in no way lose his starting job because of this injury. If it's not already painfully obvious, we need two very effective wing defenders to hold most teams in check.

I actually think we'll be a very formidable defensive team once Sasha, Z, and Andy are all back at full strength.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Sasha " Count Dracula" Pavlovic


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Sasha should in no way lose his starting job because of this injury. If it's not already painfully obvious, we need two very effective wing defenders to hold most teams in check.
> 
> I actually think we'll be a very formidable defensive team once Sasha, Z, and Andy are all back at full strength.


I agree. If Wally was producing better I would have a shorter leash with Sasha but we need his perimeter defense right now.


----------



## remy23

*In The Locker Room*

*In The Locker Room*​


> * •* After being out since Jan. 23 with a left midfoot sprain, Sasha Pavlovic has been cleared to return to contact practice. The Cavs are not yet saying when they plan to activate him, but it could be as early as this weekend. When it happens, there figures to be a minute crunch among Devin Brown, Damon Jones, Wally Szczerbiak and Pavlovic on the wing. Then it could get even tighter when Daniel Gibson comes back in about two weeks.
> 
> ''Is there going to be competition? Yes, sir. Somebody is probably not going to happy,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said. ''It comes down to doing the right thing for the team.''


----------



## remy23

*Pavlovic anxious to return*

*Pavlovic anxious to return*​


> *Cavs could get him back from foot injury tonight*​
> *INDEPENDENCE:* The timetable for Sasha Pavlovic's return from his serious foot injury didn't have him returning to the floor for another two weeks or so.
> 
> Pavlovic, however, doesn't feel there's any time to waste.
> 
> Since being cleared to run at the start of last week, Pavlovic has been in a rush to prove he's ready to return from the left midfoot sprain that sent him to the sidelines Jan. 23. He was cleared for full contact over the weekend, and impressed the Cavaliers' coaches and trainers enough in Saturday's and Tuesday's practices that he is hoping to get back on the floor tonight, when the Cavs visit the New Jersey Nets.
> 
> ''It hurts a little bit when I go right because I am squeezing that part I hurt, but they told me it is going to be like that for a
> couple more weeks,'' said Pavlovic, who has missed 23 games with the injury. ''I have to play with the pain, but I feel very good.''
> 
> Pavlovic hinted that his desire to get back was motivated by how little time is left in the season — only 18 games — and the potential battle for minutes come playoff time. Pavlovic joins a crowded backcourt, with Devin Brown playing very well as a starter, Damon Jones shooting the ball well off the bench and newcomers Wally Szczerbiak and Delonte West having already carved out time.
> 
> Then there's Daniel Gibson, who is starting to do some jogging and could be back from his high-ankle sprain in about 10 days.
> 
> ''I am just excited. I can't wait to start playing and helping the team,'' Pavlovic said. ''I think I am ready; I am going to try.''


----------

